# Overeem War Wagon!!!!



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Cheers and beers to all! Come hop on the Overeem War Wagon and bask in the glory that is the next UFC HW champion.

I still think Overeem will beat JDS if they clash, and I am very confident he will be knocking Bigfoot out. Cain on the other hand is going to be a huge test. I say this because I think the weakest part of his game is his cardio, especially compared to the beast cardio we have seen Cain display. Overeem could easily drop Cain with just one well landed strike, and his tdd is very good.

Either way I can't way to see Overeem back! War!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Only because he's my FLL pick. Really, I hate the guy


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I still think Overeem will beat JDS if they clash, and I am very confident he will be knocking Bigfoot out. * Cain on the other hand is going to be a huge test. I say this because I think the weakest part of his game is his cardio, especially compared to the beast cardio we have seen Cain display.* Overeem could easily drop Cain with just one well landed strike, and his tdd is very good.


Surely JDS' endurance is just as good? Seeing as he fought 25 minutes with Cain and did not get finished, but took way more damage.

Overeem is a huge threat no doubt, but JDS and Cain share the measuring stick right now and should both be favorite over him.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont know how you can remain such a huge fan after your favorite fighter gets exposed for roiding. I understand you like him and all.. Hell, i still like reem, but i for sure lost alot of respect for him


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I like how that highlight had zero quality MMA fighters in it. The only note worthy part of it was his KO over Hari.

Overeem is going to get destroyed.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Reem was/is nothing without the juice. Disgrace to the sport.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Surely JDS' endurance is just as good? Seeing as he fought 25 minutes with Cain and did not get finished, but took way more damage.
> 
> Overeem is a huge threat no doubt, but JDS and Cain share the measuring stick right now and should both be favorite over him.


ugh jds doesn't have good endurance he just knows hot to take a lot a shots and not fall down, he gassed in round 1 so he hardly is a good measuring stick for reem. Reem beats JDS easy but cain he has to work his but off in defensive wrasslin


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

That balloon got popped quickly.. 

I'm on the wagon until after the Bigfoot fight, then he's similar to a rump steak or a rack of lamb for the Mexican Lion that is Cain "El Toro" Velasquez.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

should be called roid wagon :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Overeem will be lucky if he can move with the speed of a tortoise in his next fight. There's little chance he'd defeat JDS 'easily'.

I don't think people grasp the consequences of his not being able to juice. His speed will be non-existent. Luckily for him, Bigfoot works at a snail's pace at the best of times.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

junior fights with his hands down so I don't think it will be a problem especially if junior comes gassed again and gets tagged again and again on the feet


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

JDS hasn't really been tagged like that before... sometimes it takes a beating to rid people of their bad habits (ie. his having his hands down). I'll give you that.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ugh jds doesn't have good endurance he just knows hot to take a lot a shots and not fall down, he gassed in round 1 so he hardly is a good measuring stick for reem. Reem beats JDS easy but cain he has to work his but off in defensive wrasslin


Haha. Can't think of a better word for this than noob. Fool to be polite.

You do not 'take a lot a shots and not fall down' for 25 minutes when in the cage with Cain Velasquez, if you are not endurance prepared.

Stylistically Reem is a bad fight for Cain, Cain needs to do to him what he did to JDS, and hope he loses confidence similarly. Otherwise, it's a (T)KO loss.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Reem hasn't really been tested in the UFC yet. He hasn't faced an elite level UFC monster like a Cain or JDS. Silva has brutal strength and can finish anybody with his lunchboxes if he gets the full mount but I don't see him taking Overeem down at all. Overeem has faster hands and WAY more diverse striking tools which is a disaster match-up for Antonio Silva. If Reem landed a nasty headkick on Bigfoot, it wouldn't surprise me at all. Werdum had no problem taking Bigfoot down when they fought, then subbed him. Overeem embarrassingly threw Werdum around like a ragdoll and Lesnar couldn't even make Reem flinch. Provided Reem pisses clean, I see Silva gasing trying for the clinch & takedowns then Overeem catching him and following threw to the finish. Reem 2nd Rd. TKO..._No war wagon yet...let's just wait and see... _


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Haha. Can't think of a better word for this than noob. Fool to be polite.
> 
> You do not 'take a lot a shots and not fall down' for 25 minutes when in the cage with Cain Velasquez, if you are not endurance prepared.
> 
> Stylistically Reem is a bad fight for Cain, Cain needs to do to him what he did to JDS, and hope he loses confidence similarly. Otherwise, it's a (T)KO loss.


You are beyond a moron, junior doesn't get touched at all if he comes in shape stupid, junior twarted all 4 of cains first 4 takedowns when he was fresh and then he gassed and voila, by your logic leben is always in shape because he takes a lot of shots and so is penn. My god you are profoundly dumb and noob jesus what are you a 12 year old world of warcraft player.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Overeem will be lucky if he can move with the speed of a tortoise in his next fight. There's little chance he'd defeat JDS 'easily'.
> 
> I don't think people grasp the consequences of his not being able to juice. His speed will be non-existent. Luckily for him, Bigfoot works at a snail's pace at the best of times.


At least they won't have to slow down the replay that much when Joe calls the postfight lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can i be the engineer of the train? 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Can i be the engineer of the train?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


you can be the asian stewardess, i'll be the captain heh


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Can i be the engineer of the train?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


Sigh... I guess I'll go shovel coal then :/


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You are beyond a moron, junior doesn't get touched at all if he comes in shape stupid, junior twarted all 4 of cains first 4 takedowns when he was fresh and then he gassed and voila, by your logic leben is always in shape because he takes a lot of shots and so is penn. My god you are profoundly dumb and noob jesus what are you a 12 year old world of warcraft player.


Am I the only person on this entire board that remembers that Cain hit the very first takedown that he shot?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Am I the only person on this entire board that remembers that Cain hit the very first takedown that he shot?


he certainly didn't by my memory, first 4 completely stuffed and cain was looking pathetic


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a solution! Both of you watch the fight again and stop insulting each other!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yup he hit the first one, but didnt have him down for long.. next 4 shots failed tho

hitting the first one way key in mentally breaking JDS


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh well there we go we were both half right


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Am I the only person on this entire board that remembers that Cain hit the very first takedown that he shot?


Nah, homerism makes a lot of people blind for some reason.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Sigh... I guess I'll go shovel coal then :/


Hehe no need to shovel coal, our train runs on HGH :wink03:

War 'UBERTRAIN'


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm on this one.. f* that mexican wannabe up! and that retard Silva.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

pipe said:


> should be called roid wagon :thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he certainly didn't by my memory, first 4 completely stuffed and cain was looking pathetic


Come on. Really, your'e going to call the winner of the fight and heavyweight champion 'pathetic' for perfectly implementing a successful gameplan?

Cain was only looking like he was lost superficially, but it was an ingenious strategy. He knows no one can hang with his cardio and he can win by attrition and pace.

Secondly, having a dynamic and fast paced offence kept Junior guessing between takedowns and strikes. If Cain looked 'pathetic' by keeping JDS on his toes, what did JDS look like for having to constantly defend TDs and mounting no offence of his own?

Back on topic. I like Overeem. I like that he is a monster looking heavyweight with elite level muay thai striking. I hope he can eventually take the title, but I will only cheer him on half-assedly and with a little dismay because its pretty clear that he's an abuser.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> junior twarted all 4 of cains first 4 takedowns when he was fresh and then he gassed and voila


That's not what happened at all, man. Cain strategy clearly found JDS's face first, then he got dazzled by the following hits. JDS went through 5 rounds of punishment against Cain Finisher Velasquez. How come he doesn't have high level cardio for that accomplishment alone?
As for Overeen, not taking his juice will certainly decrease his power, but that could actually improve his cardio.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I cannot wait to see The Reem steam roll Cain!! Call me co captain of this train if you need one Ape City! :thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Cormier shit his pants when Overeem stood next to him in the cage on Saturday night.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> Cormier shit his pants when Overeem stood next to him in the cage on Saturday night.


POIDH


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I dont know how you can remain such a huge fan after your favorite fighter gets exposed for roiding. I understand you like him and all.. Hell, i still like reem, but i for sure lost alot of respect for him


Wandy is my favorite fighter. And it was always kind of obvious he was on something. I never held some sort of strange delusion that Overeem was clean. When he was caught the only surprise for me was that he hadn't been caught sooner. Overeem served his time and he is back. Why should I fault him more than Sonnen or anyone else who made a mistake? I'm not gonna stop being interested in seeing someone fight because they have been caught breaking a rule in a sport. Overeem is entertaining, and very skilled, that is what matters to me.

If one day the UFC introduces some sort of drug testing that ensures everyone is clean then I might start caring. I learned a long time ago that if you worry about ever new drug or supplement athletes are losing you will become disillusioned quickly. 



MikeHawk said:


> I like how that highlight had zero quality MMA fighters in it. The only note worthy part of it was his KO over Hari.
> 
> Overeem is going to get destroyed.


Still shows how devastating his striking is, but I agree, not much from the mma side of things aside from Brock.



SM33 said:


> Haha. Can't think of a better word for this than noob. Fool to be polite.
> 
> You do not 'take a lot a shots and not fall down' for 25 minutes when in the cage with Cain Velasquez, if you are not endurance prepared.
> 
> Stylistically Reem is a bad fight for Cain, Cain needs to do to him what he did to JDS, and hope he loses confidence similarly. Otherwise, it's a (T)KO loss.


I agree, Overeem really needs to come up with ana amazing game plan to avoid falling into the same trap JDS did. I could easily see the same thing happening to him if he doesn't establish control over Cain immediately. 



Rauno said:


> Can i be the engineer of the train?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


Yes sir, yes you can.



UFC_OWNS said:


> you can be the asian stewardess, i'll be the captain heh


The Asian stewardess only serves the trains owner.




BrianRClover said:


> I cannot wait to see The Reem steam roll Cain!! Call me co captain of this train if you need one Ape City! :thumb02:


Full speed ahead captain!



Hellboy said:


> Cormier shit his pants when Overeem stood next to him in the cage on Saturday night.


I'm so not on the Cormier bandwagon. Dude is getting the W's but I don't think he can hang with jds, cain or overeem. I thin he will take out the lower top 10 of UFC with ease, though. 



El Bresko said:


> POIDH


derp?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

reem and sonnen and diaz underrated underdog train baby


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

POID = Pics or it didn't happen.

Video will also suffice.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*Joins the train*

Choooo chooooo


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Man I can't wait for REEM to decapitate Bigface.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Cain is ugly enough as it is. What happens if he gets an Uberknee to the face when going for a TD?


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think overeem has what it takes to beat Cain. He has a better chance against JDS but that's a fight I think he will also lose.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Cain and Overeem has the same taste as Overeem-Lesnar. As long as Overeem keeps it standing it will end in the same way. Overeem is gonna land som hard shots and it will be quikly over.
Cain has more tools than Lesnar but the fight has the same bottom line. If Cain will get that takedown I really belive it is over for Overeem. I dont see cardio or heart to take the punishment from Cain`s GnP.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Cain is ugly enough as it is. What happens if he gets an Uberknee to the face when going for a TD?


I'm thinking it might a go a little like...






























































...that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> reem and sonnen and diaz underrated underdog train baby


Diaz is very overrated in my opinion, though you're right, he is an underdog.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cain literally kills him after he has a heartattack because of the pace but he destroys Glass jawed JDS.

Doesn't matter anyway though because Bigfoot is going to win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Guy Incognito said:


> Glass jawed JDS.


Really? Can you please elaborate on how JDS is glass jawed? Seems to me he just took one hell of a beating at the hands of Cain and refused to be put out. No one with a glass jaw gets through 3 rounds with Cain, let alone 5.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Not according to MMA fans, if you get rocked then you have a glass jaw, see Cain Velasquez and Bisping as examples.

Same with Power, if you don't have one punch KO then you have pillow fists.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Almost everyone in the HW division hits hard enough to KO, and ever person in mma is capable of being ko. Some just more than others. I don't think Cain or JDS have weak chins.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Almost everyone in the HW division hits hard enough to KO, and ever person in mma is capable of being ko. Some just more than others. I don't think Cain or JDS have weak chins.


some guys like Dan Henderson or Roy Nelson seem like they can't be knocked out.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> some guys like Dan Henderson or Roy Nelson seem like they can't be knocked out.


nelson got knocked out by arlovski and hendo was out on his feet vs rua. il find gifs lata.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nelson wasn't knocked out, he was knocked down.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

the stand up riht before arlovski hit him was really bad as i recall as well. i thought i remembered nelson was working a sub.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

he was working a kimura, but let it go.. however, he was still in side control, and I can't possibly see justifying a stand up from that position.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

especially after a sub attempt.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

New episode of The Reem is here if you haven't seen it...

http://thereem.com/news/36/23/Return-of-the-Reem.html


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Loved the bits with bob sapp and mark hunt!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

http://thereem.com/news/36/23/Return-of-the-Reem.html

Episode of the Reem's latest installment for those that missed it!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got high hopes for Overeem. I hope he becomes the eventual HW champ :thumb01:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the war wagon lost a wheel tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

did I say I wanted to be the captain? I meant i wanted to be the leaver puller ha


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Reem was/is nothing without the juice. Disgrace to the sport.


Bump


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry breh....but....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't respect known roiders. I wish neither of these guys won..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

god that was sick ko. damnit. but awesome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is nasty!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Filthy KO, it was like playing Fight Night where you continue to beat up the guy that's already out against the ropes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He'll be back. Humble Overeem is going to be a force.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_CaptainRon said:


> Filthy KO, it was like playing Fight Night where you continue to beat up the guy that's already out against the ropes.


Yeah to me it looks like Bigfoot is enjoying himself. He is probably taking his anger out from the previous 2 rounds of being somewhat mocked. It also looks like he was more then willing to continue beating Overeems head in when Overeems lifeless body collapsed. If Herb Dean didnt jump in id hate to see what would have happened.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

What if it wasn't Herb Dean but someone way smaller? Bigfoot pretty much had to be restrained there, although Bigfoot might have just kept yelling, not sure if he would have kept attacking.


----------

